# pikes peeks



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

ok so the pikes peeks off roader looks really really cool. 
do you think audi will release this car. and how close to the concept do u think it will be? they need a competeator to the M class and the hen hutch on big wheels em i mean the X5


----------



## Mr You (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: pikes peeks (audi_danny)*

I'm guessing this is the direction the Allroad replacement will go. I can't find it, but I came across a killer picture with it lowered down. It looked like a fat sporty wagon. It looked MEAN!







Man I love Audi for this adjustable suspension.










[Modified by Mr You, 8:21 AM 2-15-2003]


----------

